# Schecter C-7 Blackjack ATX



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 11, 2009)

*Features:*

Construction: Set-neck w/ 26.5' scale
Body: Mahogany
Neck: 3-pc Maple
Fingerboard: Ebony
Frets: 24 jumbo
Inlays: "Active" symbol at 12th fret
Pickups: Seymour Duncan Blackouts neck/bridge
Electronics: Vol/Vol/Tone/3-way switch
Bridge: TonePros w/ strings thru-body
Binding: Aged multiply body/headstock, simple cream/aged white binding on the neck
Tuners: Grover Rotomatics (not sure if they are the mini or mid-size ones)
Hardware: Black Chrome
Color: Aged White / Aged Black Satin (mine is aged white)

2008, Made in Korea, set-up in the USA

*Sound:*
I use this as my main axe. Basically I play thrash metal , but I like to chill and turn off the distortion eventually. The guitar sounds absolutely amazing distorted or clean. Worth mentioning that I am addicted to active pickups.

My signal path: Landscape PS-12 power supply/connection panel -> Hobbertt Simulamp (Sansamp GT-2 Clone) -> Behringer Hellbabe Wah -> Behringer EQ700 Equalizer -> Rocktron Tsunami Chorus -> Amp (Staner GS120 w/ 15" speaker / Warm Music 208GT / Orange Rockerverb 100 w/ Orange 4x12 speaker)

Be it distorted or clean, the guitar produces no noise (props to the Landscape power supply/connection panel too, it removed all noise I had before).

The sound is awesomely full, props to the pickups which sound way better than EMG's imo (more bass and mids, more "organic" if you know what I mean). It is very versatile (sounds very good for clean stuff or mid-distorted/overdriven stuff too) and I like all the 3 pickup combinations (bridge, bridge+neck, neck). The bridge+neck position is great to play clean, sounds very rich. The harmonic sustain is just retarded (Graph Tech TUSQ nut ).

I bought the equalizer pedal to have more equalization options for my rhythm sound, but it sounds so great as it is that I am using the eq pedal just to add more volume to solos.

*Action, Fit & Finish:*
As with any other guitar that I've bought, I did not like the factory set-up cause well, the dude that set it up at the factory wasn't me hehe, so obviously I wouldn't like it. I had to lower the strings a bit (using 0.10's btw), lower the pickups a bit, and fine-tune the intonation. The neck was perfect.

I am a very picky guy, so yea I managed to find a couple minor finishing flaws (binding & fret placement), but they are so minor that you can only see if you look REAL close. That's the reason I gave a 4 to this section, but it's more like 4.5-4.8. Other than that it is perfectly built.

*Reliability/Durability:*
The guitar feels sturdy, very solid. I would easily use it on a gig w/o backup (except for strings breaking, I don't see anything that makes me want to have a backup while playing this axe, and it's got a fixed bridge anyways so string changes are a breeze).

Not sure about the black chrome hardware. I've seen people saying that it doesn't last long, but I keep everything oiled and clean so yea, it will last.

Worth mentioning here that I like to take care of my equipment, everytime I change strings I clean and lubricate everything, so this axe (as with any other equipment that I have) will last forever.

*Customer Support:*
Never dealt with the company, but I will give them a 5 cause this is my 2nd Schecter and I absolutely love them both. Schecter FTW. The store where I bought it (Rexsom, authorized Schecter dealer here in Brazil) is awesome, they got very nice people, to the point that the store owner recorded a video of my guitar and posted it on youtube for me to see it before buying.

PS: actually, I remember I sent Schecter an e-mail asking about my other guitar's specifications and when it was produced. A day after I sent the e-mail a guy named Colin answered it in a very nice way.

*Overall Rating:*
I have been playing for 12-13 years now. Also got a 2001 Schecter C-1 FR Silver Top w/ EMGs 81/85 (love it too).

I feel very happy with the C-7 Blackjack ATX, and probably won't be selling it if I ever decide to buy another 7 string guitar, this one already found it's home!

If it gets stolen, lost, hit by a bus or w/e I will definately buy another one.

I love the guitar color, the aged white rocks. I don't like the black satin finish, doesn't match the binding imo. Love the pickups too, won't be buying any other EMGs from now on hehe. I also like the neck a lot (I have sorta small fingers compared to other guitar players that I know personally, and it fits my hands perfectly).

Before buying it I compared it to the C-7 Hellraiser and the Loomis 7. I chose this one cause it sounds better, plain and simple.

I wish it had a floyd-rose, but I can always buy a C-7 FR or a Loomis FR and get some Blackouts for it (that's probably what I am going to do when I have the money). I hope Schecter has plans to produce the C-7 Blackjack ATX FR, I would insta-buy it. 

If you want a very decent 7 string guitar w/o spending ridiculous amounts of money, go and try it!


----------



## Path (Nov 26, 2010)

Im looking at buying one of these next week  Im just curious as to wat the limit of string guage you can get in the tuners..? im currently running 60,50,38,28,18p,14, on my 6 String LTD for tuning down to A, but my band is going to start writing in G# or F.


----------



## abstract (Nov 29, 2010)

My C7 has 10-62.


----------



## zeppelinrock34 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have one and since they are locking tuners you can fit some pretty damn big strings in there. Btw I loveeee this guitar, only complaint i've had so far is i've had to replace the battery fairly frequently, but it's my first active set. Also one of the pots was crackling, but cleaned it up and it works fine now.


----------



## abstract (Dec 11, 2010)

@zeppelin: Unplug the guitar >>> save batteries.


----------



## Path (Jan 3, 2011)

just incase anyone was interested, i got my C-7 finally, and i run 64 gauge without any problems, probably enough room to go upto a 68 without any problems if i wanted.


----------



## Scone (Jan 9, 2012)

She look's amazing. I'm presently saving for the same model/colour. What's the sustain like in it? And the 'active' fret inlay, does that actually light up? If so, what colour?


----------



## BabUShka (Jan 10, 2012)

I didnt like the active fret inlay when i ordered my blackjack. But when i got it, i can admit it looks much cooler IRL. It doesnt light up, just regulart marmor-colored. 
My is a ATX C1 in Satin black, and OOOHHHHHH how much i love this guitar!!! Just swapped the blackouts with EMG's, and tha made it to my main guitar. =) 
Pretty soon im selling my Ibanez S7 for a ATX C7.


----------



## Scone (Jan 11, 2012)

Forgive the ignorance, but why do they call it an 'active' fret inlay so?


----------



## BabUShka (Jan 11, 2012)

To be honest, i dont know.. Maybe because of the active pickups that use voltage/battery? The inlay is kinda an electricity-sign.


----------



## Scone (Jan 12, 2012)

Ah that sucks. I think it could have looked pretty cool if it lit up in a blue colour or something like that. Still gona buy it anyway. Read so many good reviews.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 16, 2012)

It's been a while since I posted this review...my rig has completely changed and I still have this guitar, but I have modded the shit out of it. Completely shielded the cavities with copper foil, got a new truss-rod cover, stripped the paint out of the neck, ect...I have posted a thread with lots of pics, just do a search.

Worth mentioning that shortly after I made this review I had to do a complete refret on this guitar cause the fret ends started to lift...Schecter payed for it of course.

For those asking me via PM's about the case, it's a regular Gator case and it fits perfectly.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh and the neck is 3-piece mahogany, not maple.


----------

